

JQuery UK Conference site, uses no jQuery - johnwards
http://events.jquery.org/2013/uk/index.html

======
tzaman
Apparently jQuery is not the right tool for the job on this site, so kudos to
developer(s) who didn't include it just for the sake of it.

~~~
johnwards
With the reliance on CSS for the animation and targeting browsers that support
pushState then there was no need in the end to use jQuery.

~~~
KorvinSzanto
Push state without onpopstate.. genius.

~~~
johnwards
We weren't recording the first visit to the page with History.js, for some
reason we "got away" with this during testing or didn't press back!

Think we've fixed it now tho

------
nailer
I got a free ticket to this last year and really liked it.

I was expecting a bunch of 'JQuery is Javascript' people and it wasn't like
that at all: the most popular talk as Christian Heilman on now using JQuery
(ie, using Elements / Nodelists and native DOM methods).

Tip: get a hotel room in Oxford for the night.

------
haar
Using the "back" and "forward" swipe motions on OS X 10.8 (Chrome
24.0.1312.57) broke the site for me.

EDIT: Scrap the swiping, just pressing back and forward on the site break it.

~~~
johnwards
Yeah we have a bug! We're on it. :)

------
payalnik
What a cool site, I like it

